# C32, Smoothstepper, Mach3



## native34 (Jul 12, 2015)

Good morning,

I am having a problem with getting my controller working under Mach3 control. When I don't have the PC powered on I can get my controller to power up correctly, (i.e. When I power the controller all power comes on. When I release EStop the lights on the c32 motor connectors come on.). Soon as I turn on Mach3 and choose the ESS as my control source my motor lights on the C32 BOB turn off and nothing I do will allow them to turn back on. I have the EStop on my C32 wired together to the Estop button. and in Mach it is configured to Use POrt1 Pin 10, and active low is checked. When I release the estop under mach3 control I get the following results.

1.) I am able to press the reset button in Mach 3 and it will get rid of the error message on the mach screen and seem to be normal condidtion

2.) My motors do not power up. I don't hear the board kick in and the leds for the motors and encoders are not lit up and enabled.

3.) As soon as I shut down Mach3 the Motor and encoder lights will automatically start turning on.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 12, 2015)

Is the E-Stop wired through one of the relays on the board?  And is it possible that you wired it normally closed when you intended to wire it normally open or vice versa?


----------



## native34 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have one wire to the Estop wired to the estop connector on C32 BOB and the other wired to the other side of the estop connector C32 BOB. I think I have this part working If I have the Estop pressed mach3 estop will be flashing. Once I release the Manual E-Stop, I can then release Mach3 Estop and it will reset and stop flashing. I also have the SCHP signal working with this as well and programmed in mach3 ports and pins using Port 2 pin 17 as per C32 BOB manual. I am not getting ste/Dir leds to light up on my X,Y,Z axis nor is the ERR Led lighting up showing an error, but I still have no S/D leds on any axis. I have the Ports and pins for x,y,z configured as follows "X", Port1, Pin2 for step/Pin3 for Dir as per C32 BOB manual. I currently am only trying to get the X Axis working so I have unplugged and disabled the other 2 axis in mach


----------



## native34 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have noticed that on my diagnostic screen of mach3. The section labeled "time in int" is 0.0 and not some number. Is this normal when using the Ethernet SmoothStepper?


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 12, 2015)

Are you sure the commons (-5V) are tied in correctly, sounds like an open connection somewhere in the common path.

Not sure about the time in int.


----------



## native34 (Jul 12, 2015)

I figured out the issue. I made my own cat5 cables for the system and one of them was faulty. It just so happens to be the one for the axis I was using. Thank you for the help. My only issue now is trying to get the servos to stop moving back and forth violently when trying to move the axis. This is my first attempt at servo based system so I know nothing about tuning them. I've only worked with stepper based systems up until now.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 12, 2015)

If you have access to the PID parameters, set the P to about half it's current value, set I to zero, and set D to about twice it's current value.  Then start tuning from there.  You may have to set P lower that I suggested.


----------



## native34 (Jul 12, 2015)

Do you mean half the current value of the continuous current rating of the motor or motors peak current rating? Do the encoders have anything to do with the tuning? I have amt102-v and I set them to 1000 ppr.


----------



## native34 (Jul 12, 2015)

Also does the "i" value stay at zero or will that change as well


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 12, 2015)

I should have been more clear, what I said could be a bit confusing.  In this case, rather that using the phrase ''current value'' I should have used the phrase ''present value'' .  Sometimes the English language is too versatile.  1000 PPR sounds about right, I don't think that is causing the problem.

In most systems ''I'' will remain at zero.  It is only used to correct a following error, where the actual position lags the commanded position too much during a move, especially accelerating.


----------

